# installing script



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

hey guys  i donwloaded 1 image hosting script and id like someone to help me install it. please reply here.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

You need to give us some more information. We need to know what server, IIS or Apache. What OS you are running, I see that it says Xp in your OS's but that might not be the server OS. Also, what format is the script saved as, if it is in windows is it a .bat, in linux is it a .tar, .tar.gz, .tar.bz2, etc. More information is what is needed here to help you.

Cheers!


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

hmm i would upload it on 000webhsot.com just to se how it goes than if everythink is ok i would find paid hosting.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would say that you would have to talk to the hosting company to see about uploading scripts to their servers. I have to believe that they would have policies about that, and I wouldn't be surprised if they said that you can't do it. That is where I would start.

Cheers!


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

why i couldnt do it?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

The reason that you might not be able to install scripts on someones server is just that they don't know what is in the script. That is why I always double check what is going into my servers. Whether is it a new script or a person that wants to put info on the server.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

mhh could i just try to upload script on 000webhsot server just to see how it goes and than find host who could excally host that script?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Is your script like a php script or is it a Server Side script?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

i dont know :S


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

If you don't know what type of script it is that you are going to be putting on a server, then I can't really help you. You need to do a little looking and learning before you can start adding scripts to servers.


----------

